# 190 visa grant waiting



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am curious on few things regarding my 190 visa grant. Could someone know what is the normal time to get Case Officer allocation? Also, how long does it take for complete grant process since visa lodge? In addition, what is the minimum time to get visa granted?

I would highly appreciate your info.

Cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi urn, 

you can check the DIAC Client Service Charter. DIAC aims to process 75% of all 190 visa applications within *6 months* but actual processing time can vary considerably. You should get a CO allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement. Note that does not mean s/he actually works on your application, just that it is assigned to somebody. The CO only contacts you if s/he wants anything so it's hard to tell when s/he starts working on your application . Check the following thread if you want to compare timelines: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thank you very much for your reply. 

I heard some people got grant notice within 20 days and some of them are waiting for more than three months. Any idea at all about this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Its my 11th week.I have no signs of CO. its all random..some get grant in 4 weeks some wait for 6 months


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi urn, 

did you go through the medicals and submit your PCC(s) and form 80 already? One aspect that can speed up the process is to have everything ready and just waiting for the CO to tick his/her boxes . We got our (189) grant a couple of days after the first contact with the CO. In my experience they are very competent and fast with processing. 

However, we applied in December, just before the Christmas holiday season, so DIAC was understaffed during that time and it took longer to get a CO assigned. Note that there are also multiple things that can delay processing beyond the COs control: *Referred medicals* or *upload problems* with the eHealth system, *security checks* (especially if your local government takes a while to submit the information DIAC wants to know), *employment verification* etc.

The bottom-line is that there *isn't much that you can do* to speed up the process, except to make sure that your *documents are in order, complete and coherent*. We added a cover sheet for all types of evidence to ensure that the CO could get a quick overview, for example for the payslips: 



> *Payslips 2007 – 2009*
> Certified translation of most recent payslip (November 2012) page 2
> Payslips 2007 (all) page 7
> Payslips 2008 (all) page 12
> ...


Our CO confirmed that it helped a lot. 

Cheers and good luck, 
Monika


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

Are payslips required to be notarized? 

These days pay slips are online, so those cant be certified?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi symphony, 

I got *one certified translation* of the most recent payslip for each employer. Otherwise I just scanned them in, because they all follow the same format. Payslips usually don't look like much and getting certified copies would not "add" anything in my opinion.

I also submitted tax return documents, which were signed electronically by the government and could be verified online. Finally, if the CO wants to check anything, s/he can still call your referees or the financial department of your employer. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi symphony,
> 
> I got *one certified translation* of the most recent payslip for each employer. Otherwise I just scanned them in, because they all follow the same format. Payslips usually don't look like much and getting certified copies would not "add" anything in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I don't have any pay slips of my previous job. What can I do now?

Is it require for all job? or just for recent job? Please Help...


----------



## perter (Mar 31, 2014)

i guess it depends on your origin.

one of my french friend gotta visa 190 granted in 4.5 months, (all documents were ready)

one of my chinese friend gotta visa 190 granted in 7 months. (all documents were ready)


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

In addition to this question, if we are not claiming any points should we still upload work related proofs? Payslips, bank statements?

I am just claiming points for age, degree in university, IELTS and state sponsorship



blehill said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> I don't have any pay slips of my previous job. What can I do now?
> 
> Is it require for all job? or just for recent job? Please Help...


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

I lodged on 31st march 2014 for 190 visa....still waiting for co allocation...

All docs ready...only med is pending....


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

I lodged on 31st march 2014 for 190 visa....still waiting for co allocation...

All docs ready...only med is pending....


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> I lodged on 31st march 2014 for 190 visa....still waiting for co allocation...
> 
> All docs ready...only med is pending....


My friend

CO allcation for 190 is 7 weeks. You might have him allocated in two weeks.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## n00b (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> My friend
> 
> CO allcation for 190 is 7 weeks. You might have him allocated in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've applied for Visa on 11th March 2014, still waiting for CO. I think that 7 weeks are over. Any idea what to do? Subclass is 190.
How much time is it currently taking for CO allocation, if someone has recently got CO allocated for 190, can they please shed some light on the same?


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

n00b said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for Visa on 11th March 2014, still waiting for CO. I think that 7 weeks are over. Any idea what to do? Subclass is 190.
> How much time is it currently taking for CO allocation, if someone has recently got CO allocated for 190, can they please shed some light on the same?


I also lodge mine last 14th of March and still waiting for my CO.I havent done yet my medicals...hope we could hear from them soon ray:


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

j_1019alisen said:


> I also lodge mine last 14th of March and still waiting for my CO.I havent done yet my medicals...hope we could hear from them soon ray:


hi bro....any news of CO??


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi bro....any news of CO??


Mate

Subclass 190 is on Standstill, almost.

There is another thread subclass 190 slow grant which more active on a daily basis. Suggest you can follow up there for regular updates on a daily basis.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

n00b said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for Visa on 11th March 2014, still waiting for CO. I think that 7 weeks are over. Any idea what to do? Subclass is 190.
> How much time is it currently taking for CO allocation, if someone has recently got CO allocated for 190, can they please shed some light on the same?


Hi,

Pls look at my time line in my signature I have CO allocated on 5th may and requested documents are also submitted and received a delay mail on 9th May. seems that the grant will take more time as they have reached the limit for this program year ...... waiting time guys.....


----------

